# Tired of surge taken away



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Getting tired of the sticky surge being taken away because Uber to f****** cheap to pay when it's at a base rate.

When you're sitting on a $6.50 Surge and it disappears and you're stuck in a base rate land, Uber will do everything It can to send you 20 plus minutes away to clear that sticky surge because most people won't take 20 minute trips for pickup.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Getting tired of the sticky surge being taken away because Uber to f****** cheap to pay when it's at a base rate.
> 
> When you're sitting on a $6.50 Surge and it disappears and you're stuck in a base rate land, Uber will do everything It can to send you 20 plus minutes away to clear that sticky surge because most people won't take 20 minute trips for pickup.
> 
> View attachment 508225


Accept it and cancel it. That way you keep your surge&#129335;‍♀


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Getting tired of the sticky surge being taken away because Uber to f****** cheap to pay when it's at a base rate.
> 
> When you're sitting on a $6.50 Surge and it disappears and you're stuck in a base rate land, Uber will do everything It can to send you 20 plus minutes away to clear that sticky surge because most people won't take 20 minute trips for pickup.
> 
> View attachment 508225


my friend indeed that is just all too common for me as well. I get where your frustration comes from.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Accept it and cancel it. That way you keep your surge&#129335;‍♀


Only works until you hit 10% cancel rate... Then why push it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Only works until you hit 10% cancel rate... Then why push it


Push what? I know driver's with > 60% cancellation rate. They still keep the surge and they can still keep their job


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Accept the ride and let the pax cancel when you don't move toward them. I also do this on DF pings that after I accept them are clearly not the way I want to go.


----------

